# How do you react to long posts/threads?



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

I pay little attention to the length.


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, currently the results for all four types are even between enjoy/repel. I personally usually enjoy them, and I'm an SJ.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Tenshi said:


> Do they make you do a tl;dr face :bored:?


No, they don't.

I read books. Some of which have been over 1,000 pages. Seeing how no post on an internet forum is as long as a book, there's no such thing as a post that's "too long."


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

For me it depends on the subject on which the long post or thread is about, but mainly I just avoid reading the whole thing and just get the info i need and ignore the extra stuff.


----------



## Brainfreeze_237 (Oct 31, 2010)

Good thread, interesting to me personally, especially since I have a tendency to make long posts. Excellent that I can gauge the statistical preferences without bothering to do anything about it myself; thank you, OP. :happy:

Similar to what many people have already said, I have a problem with formatting and grammar. I always divide my posts into paragraphs according to sub-topics I focus on at the moment, since I have a tendency to go off on tangents, and the brainstorms don't abate until the post is huge.

I also intersperse them with the occasional emoticons, sometimes liberal use of *bold* and _italic_ to draw attention to specific things, and make it easier for those who might not want to read through the whole thing to find what they need.

Possibly a few witticisms or an attempt at humor here and there. If you're talking about something complex or vague, it helps to paint a few metaphors and simplify from time to time, and use a wide variety of instruments to keep your reader engaged and entertained.

If, on the other hand, you're simply writing to get the stuff out and don't care if anyone bothers to actually _read _through it, you might as well start a journal and be polite and considerate enough to keep the forums clear of your useless junk; *no-one* is obligated to put up with you and your shit simply because you were born, wandered over here and made yourself a profile. This is the INTERNET, people; we come here to avoid the social chains of mandatory politeness regardless of the other's stupidity and lack of consideration, not suffer them AGAIN.

*sigh* Moving on: I pay attention to detail, and make an effort to keep my posts easily readable, relevant and entertaining; I expect others to do the same. If they do not, moving on to the next post!

OCCASIONALLY, content might win out if I'm fascinated or obsessed with what's being discussed; however, poor formatting and grammar has in many cases proven to also imply an unsatisfactory level of intellect for me to consider the poster's point or opinion and/or waste time/attention/brainpower on the post itself.

Then again, maybe that's just me being an asshole who won't give people a chance. :dry: My response: whatever.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Depends... are we talking about walls of text (no paragraphs, poor punctuation, poor spelling) or properly made posts?
If it's the first, I don't even bother to read and proceed to ignore completely; if it's the second, then I will read it through.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

skbulletin said:


> Honestly The long post better be worth the read. I will not sit and read a long and terribly written paragraph, and all the person wrote was the same thing over & over, but in different wordings and explanation.


agreed! It's more about content and less about length, it's quality that counts. Some reiteration is ok, but there's a point when emphasis has been achieved and overkill takes its place. note to self - don't reiterate. Lol (nice short post here)


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm intimidated by really busy threads - maybe because, at least in the INTP subforum, things usually get derailed pretty quickly. People will not be talking much about the original post by page 4, never mind page 20.

Long posts...it depends. Like a few people have said, paragraphing is a deal breaker. Occasionally, if I'm in the mood for it, I'll click on threads asking for advice on specific personal problems, only to find a wall of text about something I was never that excited about in the first place.

Bullet points and short paragraphs are nice.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

I pay attention as long as it holds my interest, if there are several boring posts in a row, I'm outta there. 
If you're blabbing to blab, I may skim for something important, but I can't just listen to people who like to hear/read their own talk/posts.

I will read a long post if it is an interesting story/example. I love a good story. :blushed:


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

As long as the subject is amenable I enjoy them, if the content is technical then it repels me highly.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

I skip to read it lol
but when i really carious, I keep read it.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

It depends on:
- Interest in Topic
- Formatting
- How much time I have

Honestly, even if it's a topic I enjoy, if you have a few run-on wall o' texts, fuggedabowdit...

I don't have as much time nowadays to focus on, decipher, and respond to incredibly long posts.

And oh yeah, you also get points taken off it you're mostly just quoting other sources rather than sharing your own ideas on a topic. If I wanted to read your source, I'd just buy it and read it. If you couldn't restate the book's ideas in your own words, my faith in your ability to have a decent conversation about the book is diminished greatly.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

It depends on the topic and how long it is.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Since I'm prone to be one who makes longer posts, I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't also enjoy reading them. :happy: I'm more annoyed by "tl;dr", to be honest. This is text based communication, after all. If you're not here to read, then... why are you here again? :tongue:


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not a very patient individual to begin with, but if a thread sounds promising I will finish it regardless of its length.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Fictionalizer said:


> If the post has paragraphs, I will read it. If it is one solid paragraph and no white space, I will skip it. I am the same way when I read books, novels, and online.
> 
> And threads, the length does not matter if the topic is interesting. I just finished reading a topic which was 69 pages long and read every single post and enjoyed myself.


That.

Formatting makes a massive difference. I will read enough to glean the topic of a post, then look through it for hints that it is of interest to me. If it looks interesting, I will read it; if it looks like it won't be worth reading, I won't.

The process becomes simpler when text is properly formatted. Though if I find a post that isn't, but I want to read it, I will either deal with the formatting or copy/paste into notepad to format it as I read.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I won't post long unless it's something I really want to be clear on. Otherwise, I won't care enough to. As for reading long posts? Sure, so long as they tend to be around three or four paragraphs long.

Cheese?


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

enfp/I love them


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

If it seems interesting I don't mind reading a long post


----------

